
Ask HN: Why no favorite link alongside each comment? - deepaksurti
Currently one has to click the timestamp for a comment which then gives you the options to mark it as (un-)&#x2F;favorite, flag or navigate to parent&#x2F;story. Any specific reason, I would like to think (anecdotally) that marking a comment as favorite should be as frequent as marking a story?
======
yesenadam
You want it to say 'favorite' next to _every_ comment? That would clutter up
the discussion pages a lot. For something that's not used so often, why do you
think that would be worth the extra clutter? Anyway, it is already consistent
- the 'favorite' links appear for stories at the top of the story's page, and
for comments at the top of the comment's page.

